# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  خصائص السلطة في الدولة الإسلامية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

خصائص السلطة في الدولة الإسلامية


الأستاذ الدكتور

منصور الحفناوي

أستاذ الشريعة الإسلامية

كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

لتحميل البحث يمكنك الدخول على الرابط التالي


https://flaw.bu.edu.eg/images/magazin6law.pdf

----------

